# Long Term Rental Costa Del Sol



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok so I have given up hope of finding a property in the Costa Blanca area so am now looking in the Costa Del Sol where we have worked before...so am on the hunt for a 3bed villa, rural, private pool etc inland Torrox seems a nice area. If anyone has any info on anything available that would be immense!


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Contact Laura Leanne Downes in Nerja at [email protected] She found us our forever home In Frigiliana


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you I have just sent them an email


----------

